# Stone brewery !! Hot Damn !!



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

This is freakin' good beer, I had the IPA last week and I'm drinking the arrogant bastard ale as we speak. It's pairing well with this Vegas Cubana Torpedo.

They just opened a wine and beer store by my house that sells almost nothing but microbrews. I'm really liking the Dogfish Head 60 and 90 minute and the Raison D' Etre. I don't think I'll ever drink a macro brew again.

ps (the writing on the back of the Arrogant bastard is funny)


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I love the 60 and 90 minute. If you can, try Tuppers Hop Pocket (through Dominion Brewery), it is fantastic. 
Below is a pic of me and my father in law and brother in law with Tupper. (Im in the white shirt, White Men Can Hope, the name of the beer we brew)









Finally, I just got 4, 4 pack of the Blue Grass Brewery's Jefferson Reserve, and it is amazing.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

ignore


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

don't forget, Keep Refrigerated Numskull.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll see if they have it. The guy is cool, he said if there's
anything I'd like just let him know.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Drinking a Dogfish 60-min IPA as I type this...you're right, both Dogfish and Stone are great brews! You must try the Stone Smoked Porter, though, for a real treat...but make sure you have a bib, fork and knife...:dr


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy crap, you gotta watch these micros, at between 7.2% and 8% (some over 10%) they really kick your a** and take you for a ride !!!


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

muziq said:


> Drinking a Dogfish 60-min IPA as I type this...you're right, both Dogfish and Stone are great brews! You must try the Stone Smoked Porter, though, for a real treat...but make sure you have a bib, fork and knife...:dr


Good call on the Smoked Porter. I bought a case (12 22oz) awhile ago. I just got a case of Arrogant Bastard a few weeks ago. Anything by Stone is great.

Dogfish makes some good beer as well. The Raison d' Etre is alright, but very unique (which is definitely a good thing). I suggest the 120 Minute IPA if you can find it. Quite expensive, but totally worth it.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

BigBasMan said:


> Good call on the Smoked Porter. I bought a case (12 22oz) awhile ago. I just got a case of Arrogant Bastard a few weeks ago. Anything by Stone is great.
> 
> Dogfish makes some good beer as well. The Raison d' Etre is alright, but very unique (which is definitely a good thing). I suggest the 120 Minute IPA if you can find it. Quite expensive, but totally worth it.


That 120 minute is what, 21% ABV or something like that !! The 90 minute kicks my butt !!


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

PLease forgive me for this Gentlemen but I can't bite my tounge.....

Arrogant bastard is beyond terrible, You couldn't pay me to drink that insanely overhopped crap. 

Stone puts out good beers(Overpriced like Habanos but worth it) but the later was obviously designed for HighSchool kids trying to impress eachother with their tolerance for bitter hops.

I can't drink anymore but I've brewed more then my fair share. For my tastes nothing compares to a proper Oatmeal stout recipe or a nice ass Scotch Ale. 

As for Alochol %.......when you get to 18%+ IMe your killing the flavor profile but that's just My two cents. It's beer not Vodka....lol.

:ss


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

I like overhopped beers for cooking...really rbings out the hop flavor on what you cook. I'll have to get some of these to try.



And I will forever be an Abita man


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Heh. I like 'em overhopped.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

For me I need a hoppy beer to stand up to these ever stronger and stronger cigars. It was hoppy but I didn't find it harsh. I also like IPA's and double IPA's so go figure.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

> You must try the Stone Smoked Porter


:tpd:Beat me to it. All of Sone's brews are delish!


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

IrishCorona said:


> PLease forgive me for this Gentlemen but I can't bite my tounge.....
> 
> Arrogant bastard is beyond terrible, You couldn't pay me to drink that insanely overhopped crap.
> 
> ...


As with anything else, taste is subjective. While I'll never have another Joya de Nicaragua Antano because they are just far too strong for me, I wouldn't say they were beyond terrible, that would be uncalled for (and a touch rude).

I don't care at all for an overhopped beer, so pretty much *any* IPA is out for me, but my father-in-law loves them just as hoppy as he can get them. He's been drinking beer for longer than I've been alive and has been brewing for 10+ years, so he's certainly not trying to show off for anyone, that's just what he likes.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

IrishCorona said:


> PLease forgive me for this Gentlemen but I can't bite my tounge.....
> 
> Arrogant bastard is beyond terrible, You couldn't pay me to drink that insanely overhopped crap.
> 
> ...


No need to bite your tounge, I love it when I get called a high school kid (but that's just me)...

It ain't a beer you can drink all day, but I love the AB ale and the Stone IPA. :tu


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

IrishCorona said:


> Arrogant bastard is beyond terrible, You couldn't pay me to drink that insanely overhopped crap.


I concur. I have yet to have a brew from Stone that I like. I'm guessing tha tmost people which enjoy Stone haven't had microbrews before or have had limited exposure.

I just don't see how you could be versed in the art of beer and actually like it but each his own.

I also don't understand the clamoring for Opus .


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

IrishCorona said:


> PLease forgive me for this Gentlemen but I can't bite my tounge.....
> 
> Arrogant bastard is beyond terrible, You couldn't pay me to drink that insanely overhopped crap.
> 
> ...


Arrogant Bastard is an extraordinarily balanced beer. Sure it is hoppy, but it also has tons of malt character and only moderate alcohol. In fact all of Stone's beers are very balanced for their styles, even the Ruination. Sure, they have way more hops than a scotch ale, but they are also totally different styles.

As for the beer being overpriced, that is the problem with society's perception of beer. Arrogant Bastard is a well crafted, carefully designed product brewed in small batches by real people who truly love their product and ensure that the consumer will have a good experience. As far as I'm concerned, $4/ bomber is a hell of a deal, especially when you consider that most will think nothing of dropping $10 on a bottle of generic California Chardonnay.


----------

